# Prime night at MJC Archery



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have always been interested in a Prime bow by G5 but never really got to try one. I guess Prime will be at MJC tomorrow demoing bows and they have some prizes as well. I guess a good way to see the new bows and talk to the manufacture. They will be there 1 to 5pm at the Royal Oak location. 

Has anyone here tried or shoot a Prime?? I am looking at their new Prime Impact.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

You can go to Royal Oak, more room for me. The event is at the East side location.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

IMO it is the best bow of 2013 and if I can sell mine I will be ordering an Impact ASAP!


----------

